# Pictures at an Exhibition



## Mark Emanuele (Nov 18, 2018)

Ever since my days in college, I have wanted to write my own orchestration of this magnificent work.
I had liked the Ravel Orchestration, but I always felt that something was missing from it.
While I was recovering from a serious illness I had in February 2018, I was confined to a nursing home until mid-summer, 2018. I had decided to begin working on it while recuperating at King James Care Center in Atlantic Highlands, NJ and completed the orchestration at home in August 2018.

I wrote the orchestration for Large Orchestra, Pipe Organ and Fanfare Trumpets. I was inspired to use Pipe Organ after listening to a very talented young musician named Rachel Flowers performing the 1st Promenade on the Pipe Organ.


----------

